# Have you tried Myriophyllum mattogrossense?



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Has anyone kept Myriophyllum mattogrossense? I would love to hear your experiences with the plant like: Are the leaves fragile? Growth Rate? Aquascaping potential?









_Myriophyllum mattogrossense_

It looks like a beautiful plant.

-John N.


----------



## dapellegrini (Jan 18, 2007)

Very pretty plant - but mine grew 3-4 inches a day and ended up being waaaaaay too much maintenance. For reference I kept it in uber-growth conditions - 324w of T5HO over 72-gallons - EI dosing - Pressurize CO2 at 40ppm - etc... Perhaps in a less aggressive tank setup it would be easier to keep.


----------



## LordSul (Mar 17, 2006)

I had M. matrtogrosense red, in a 90G tank with press co2, but I didnt do NPK back then, and also the lighting was insufficient. Still, it grew really fast, but I had a problem with its growth, as it grew long stems without leaf shoots. So it didnt look dense. I suppose it could be very nice back-mid ground plant. It is possible to have them densely configured because the stems near the bottom can be left without light and not rot away like rotala. It just loses leaves at the bottom, but still grow healthy.

Good luck,


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

A beautiful, but very, very rapidly growing plant - faster even than H. polysperma 'Ceylon'. The 3-4" quoted above is an accurate statement. This plant always did better for me in lower light settings. I tried it in the 180g tank under metal halides and it seemed to grow so fast that it would outstrip its resources. It almost seems to follow the Cabomba trait of growing leggier when light levels are higher. It never had a chance to fill out nicely and coloration wasn't as deep as in the lower light tanks. Not enough nutrients? I dunno.

In any case I got tired of trimming it twice a week and pulled it out. It's a weed in the truest sense. Leave it alone for a 2 week vacation and you'll see branches coming out the top of the tank, down the side, across the carpet, and out the front door.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

I once bid on and won some Hottonia palustris on a-bid, and instead received this plant. I agree with everyone's comments on growth rate - a very fast grower. PLant is not as delicate as it looks. Not sure I remember why I got rid of it, but I don't recall it ever getting as thick and bushy as I would have liked.


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

> had M. matrtogrosense red, in a 90G tank with press co2


The red version is often sold by that name by Asian plant farms, but the correct name is Myriophyllum tuberculatum. I havn't found it to grow any where near as fast as other Myrios.


----------

